# Best color to match AMS D&RGW "green" coach?



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have purchased one of the kits from Rio Grande UK which will turn my AMS coach into a combine. The parts are laser cut wood and are designed to fit right in to the model but I want the combine to be the same color as the rest of the model in case I want to put it back to the way it had been. Can any one give me the best match for AMS's green that they use on their J&S cars?


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
Have you contacted Jonathan Bliese at EMW http://www.rctrains.com/ the US importer of the sides? He may have already solved the problem. Also, I suggest you place your question in the Rolling Stock forum where there has been much discussion about the J&S coaches. You can contact Jonathan by email at: [email protected] 
or call him at: 909-613-9154


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Best color to match AMS D&RGW "green" coach?*

Steve, when I rebuilt one of the coaches into a combine, I used Floquil Pullman green, in both the spray can (F130045) and brushed from the bottle. Only the sides were repainted. If you have not already seen it, the car was posted twice on the Live Steam Forum, now some pages back--"The car behind the locomotive". 

Larry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, if you have a sample on a model in your possession, take it to a paint shop, have them scan it with their color matcher and you'll come up with about a 99.44% match.

I just did one for my Doodlebug consist box cars. I took a piece of one of my Milwaukee road passenger cars to Ace Hardeware and they matched it almost exactly. I used a latex acrylic semi gloss finish.

Doodlebug Project


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,

Great timing for your question on the color. I'm waiting for David Gormley to finish the kits with the Chili Line bay windows for the AMS coach and was wondering the same thing about the coach color.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey thanks guys! I had a chance to get Floquil or another brand of Pullman Green and I went with the other one (oops...) it turns out it's too dark by about 3 shades. I grabbed some BNSF Green and it was too blue so I added D&RGW Yellow to it and voila! the color matched! I'm going to get a can of Floquil Pullman Green and see how that works but it's nice to know I _can _match the color closely enough with what I have. Stan, thanks for the tip about the color matching! I may still need to use it.


----------



## davidmarkeaton (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: Best color to match AMS D&RGW "green" coach?*

Steve, 
It's a very good question. I use floquil Pullman Green, but it is a shade lighter and I ended up spraying the whole car. 
If you find anything thats a perfect match please let me know. 

David Gormley 
Rio Grande Models UK 

PS Thanks for buying the kit


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

The more or less correct mix for Pullman green is 50% black and 50% yellow with a touch of red. There is no blue in it which is why most greens will not match it. Scalecoat Pullman Green is, in my opinion, the actual correct collor for Pullman green but it will be darker than the AMS cars. The color of course faded with time, hence the disconnect between paint manufacturers and of course different railroads mixed it differently also.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

If Floquil Pullman Green is slightly too light I can always darken it a shade. I wonder if first painting the parts with the _darker _Pullman Green that I have and then using the Floquil as a top coat would darken it enough? (Hmmm......it's worth a test or two!)


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Best color to match AMS D&RGW "green" coach?*

Steve, can you post some pics of your combine when completed? Next to one of the passenger cars would be terrific also.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 01/23/2009 9:04 PM
If Floquil Pullman Green is slightly too light I can always darken it a shade. I wonder if first painting the parts with the _darker _Pullman Green that I have and then using the Floquil as a top coat would darken it enough? (Hmmm......it's worth a test or two!) 


You can adjust the tone by mixing in more black or more yellow. The red takes it toward a more brown color. Just don't use blue.


----------

